
Show HN: Open Companies – For profit orgs who open sourced their major products - timqian
https://oo.t9t.io/organizations
======
quickthrower2
Does Microsoft count?

~~~
cyborgx7
"Major" products. Haven't seen the source code for Windows or Office anywhere
yet.

~~~
quickthrower2
There is the Roslyn compiler. But I get your point. Companies at this scale
are unlikely to open source their Golden geese

